# New website now live!



## PeterBaumann (Oct 19, 2017)

Pleased to say my new website is now live. If anyone has any suggestions or issues accessing it on various devices let me know. Hoping to sort out my showreel and an audio section over the next week or two.

http://www.peterbaumann.co.uk/


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Oct 20, 2017)

It's really nice looking! Although I prefer a more minimalistic design, it seems easy enough to navigate...looking forward to seeing how you lay out the demo reel sections.

I personally wouldn't place an email address on the contact page, you may end up with a ton of spam.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Oct 20, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I personally wouldn't place an email address on the contact page, you may end up with a ton of spam.



Cheers! I get quite a few spam emails from people offering SEO improvements etc. but most of those are actually through the contact form itself. I've added a captcha in the hope that that reduces the spam a tad!


----------



## tav.one (Oct 20, 2017)

Very beautiful website.

I have a few suggestions, all related to fonts: 
1. I'd change the Heading Font (Six caps), especially on the credits page to a more readable font.

2. You're using 3 fonts on the Credits page:
1 For Heading (Six Caps), 1 for Content (Open Sans) & 1 for just "More details" link (Roboto)
I think you can replace Roboto with Open Sans as well (fewer fonts = faster load times)

3. On credits page, there is a discrepancy in the font weight in the "High Water Common Ground", "300" weight is used here, everywhere else, its "regular".
I'll suggest using the same weight on the text of homepage as well, it is more readable.
(attached a screenshot of credits page before after & homepage after)














Sorry for being so intrusive, feel free to ignore all of this. The site is beautiful nevertheless.


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 20, 2017)

Massive points bonus for bio in the first person. I absolutely detest the "norm" of writing the bio in the third person on your own website. So, er, big thumbs up from me!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Oct 23, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Massive points bonus for bio in the first person. I absolutely detest the "norm" of writing the bio in the third person on your own website. So, er, big thumbs up from me!



Interesting, I've always wondered about this. What is the benefit to writing in first person? Does it make the composer seem more approachable?


----------



## PeterBaumann (Oct 23, 2017)

itstav said:


> Sorry for being so intrusive, feel free to ignore all of this. The site is beautiful nevertheless.



Thanks for all the helpful advice! I've addressed the font discrepancy issue on the credits section and homepage, no idea why it was doing that as they all had the same 'paragraph' font selected. I've not found a way just yet to change the font on the button for more details, but will keep an eye out for it if it appears in a setting somewhere. I'm quite keen on the main heading font so unless I get several reports about legibility, I'm happy with it for now, but thanks anyway! Glad you like the site


----------



## PeterBaumann (Oct 23, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Interesting, I've always wondered about this. What is the benefit to writing in first person? Does it make the composer seem more approachable?


Over the past couple of years I've changed mine back and forth, and have now settled on first person. Third person always feels quite odd to me, like you're distancing yourself from the reader. The tone is quite tricky to get either way, you want it to be professional without sounding overly formal, but also not too informal that it seems amateur. Also, as I'm contactable on various platforms including my social media page, it seems odd to switch from a formal, third person introduction on my site to then chatting over facebook chat or via email directly. Perhaps if I had some kind of representation I'd go with third person, but as it's just me for now it seems a bit odd. Just my two cents.


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 23, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Interesting, I've always wondered about this. What is the benefit to writing in first person? Does it make the composer seem more approachable?


I (write for a living and) think that writing about oneself in the third person reads as pompous and arrogant. It's an anachronistic form. A bio amongst bios on a company site is different... it's someone else writing about you, it's fine. But a one man show... really... get a grip.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Oct 23, 2017)

Hmmm, I don't think it's pompous at all. But for the hell of it, I'm going to rewrite mine in first-person and see how it looks.


----------



## tav.one (Oct 23, 2017)

My site has always been in 1st person, can't even think of writing in 3rd person.

Its like you go to somebody's home and they refer to themselves in 3rd person. Personal website is a home on the internet.


----------

